# New external HDD



## deepanshuchg (Mar 13, 2015)

I want to buy a 1 TB external HDD but am not sure about which brand should I go for. I have never used any external HDD personally for a long time so I am not sure about the warranty/price/speed etc provided by different companies. 

I need it just as a backup device, no need for high end encryption etc.  Should be portable enough that I can carry in my bag whenever required.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

Go for wd 1 TB ultra. Buy it from fk or amazon.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Mar 14, 2015)

What is the exact difference between WD ultra and WD passport/ element? 

Also paytm is offering 1500 cashback on all external hard disks but the price is approximately 400-500 higher than other sites so will it be beneficial if I buy from paytm?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

+1 to WD my passport/ultra.

I saw it going for Rs 4500 on paytm with Rs 1500 as cashback on paytm wallet, making effective price of HDD as Rs 3000. It's the lowest that I know of, a 1 TB HDD has been.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah I got mine recently for 3.9k from amazon.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Mar 14, 2015)

Alright, but what exactly is the difference between passprt/ultra and element. Element is few hundred rupees cheaper so is the transfer speed or some thing else which differ between the two?


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 16, 2015)

deepanshuchg said:


> Alright, but what exactly is the difference between passprt/ultra and element. Element is few hundred rupees cheaper so is the transfer speed or some thing else which differ between the two?



Hi [MENTION=147515]deepanshuchg[/MENTION],

The main difference between them is that WD My Passport and WD My Passport Ultra incorporates a hardware encryption, and WD Elements does not. 

Also, WD Elements comes without any software, whereas WD My Passport Ultra and WD My Passport has a lot of features with it.

For more information about WD External drives, you may visit the below link:

Support Answers 

Hope this information helps you


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

deepanshuchg said:


> Alright, but what exactly is the difference between passprt/ultra and element. Element is few hundred rupees cheaper so is the transfer speed or some thing else which differ between the two?



Passport ultra has more security features and a bit more sleek design. If design is not a problem I would still insist on spending more and getting better security. WD does know it how to make it secure.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

dont get elements now
I have an Elements 2tb desktop drive,Mypassport Ultra 1tb(3 of them) and an elements se 500gb
the elements drives are slower and slightly bulkier than the Ultra
Ultra has a nicer form factor and better speeds than my Elements drives
its totally worth the extra money imho

- - - Updated - - -

as for security , the Ultra has a bunch of preloaded software for it but i didnt really get around to use it


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah elements looks are just meh.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

one con of the ultra though,is that you cant remove the drive to use in another enclosure/laptop etc
elements can do that
other than that,the pros of the Ultra outweigh its cons


----------

